# Gaspe: VIA’s Christmas Connection



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 14, 2017)

Its been 5 years since VIAs _Claleur_ was discontinued....but this Christmas VIA has teamed up with REGIM _Régie intermunicipale de transport Gaspésie Îles-de-la-Madeleine_ to provide a connecting bus service between stops on the Gaspe Peninsula and the _Ocean_ at Campbellton, New Brunswick.

http://www.viarail.ca/en/explore-our-destinations/trains/ontario-and-quebec/montreal-gaspe

http://regim.info/en/

Certainly not a train but a good first step with thru tickets and fares....and it brings back memories of the long trains and extra sections of the _Chaleur_ between Montreal and the Gaspe during the Holidays. Heres the _Chaleur_ being split from the _Ocean_ at Matapedia, Quebec in 2009.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 14, 2017)

.....And the e/b _Ocean_ at Campbellton in 2009. Bus passengers will connect here instead of Matapedia, Quebec (15 miles west) Theyll briefly have to enter the Atlantic Time Zone then right back to Eastern Time when the _Ocean_ stops in Matapedia.

https://goo.gl/maps/xueuNkRLpkT2


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 14, 2017)

Gaspe certainly hasn’t been isolated since the _Chaleur_ stopped running as the Orleans Express bus between Montreal-Quebec & Gaspe serves both the south shore (parallel to the old VIA route) as well as the north shore and there are airports at Gaspe, Bonaventure and Mont-Joli. Hopefully the dedicated connection to the train will capture some of VIA’s old passengers.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 8, 2017)

>>


----------



## DSS&A (Jul 27, 2018)

Here is an update on the progress to analize and then fix the railroad track and bridges to be able to testore trai service.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1721233777929673&id=214271542097478&refid=18&_ft_=qid.6582883584906815100%3Amf_story_key.795800520611241%3Atop_level_post_id.795800520611241%3Atl_objid.795800520611241%3Asrc.22&__tn__=C-R


----------

